# Cooking School - by Applemac (~BBW, Eating, ~~WG)



## applemac (Nov 11, 2005)

_BBW, Eating WG_ -- a delicious little tale in which a taste for food becomes a taste for life

(I hope everyone enjoys this story. Please leave comments and/or criticisms on it.)

*COOKING SCHOOL
by Applemac​*
After summer was over and the new school year had started, it was soon time for soccer tryouts. Soccer was the single thing that I looked forward to every year, and I couldn’t wait to get back onto the field. I had practiced all summer, and I was ready for the first game before we had even started.

“Alright everyone,” our coach said after everyone had gathered for tryouts. “It looks like we have a very large group this year, which means we are going to have to be making a lot of cuts.” 

I wasn’t worried at all, since I was already one of the best players and I had been practicing non-stop. But soon I found that there were some new girls at the school who turned out to be better than I was. It was a hard decision to make, but I ended up being one of the girls who was cut.

Needless to say, I was very upset and very depressed for a while. “How did I let this happen?!” I kept asking myself, but I knew there was nothing I could do about it. It was my Sebior year and my soccer career was over.. 

The first month of school went by so slowly for me since I had nothing to keep me occupied. Soccer was really the only thing that I loved to do, and now I had nothing. I came home from school one day and threw myself onto the couch, sighing heavily. My mother was finishing up some work on her computer, and she looked over at me. 

“Sarah, I found something for you to do after school,” she told me excitedly. 

I looked over at her skeptically. “What’s that?” I asked. 

“Cooking class! I saw Jenny Howard’s mom at the store today, and we got to talking. She said that she put her daughter in the class, and she loves it!” my mother replied.

I wondered if she was indeed my mother because it seemed like she knew nothing about me. “Mom, why do you think I would want to do something like that? I’ve never liked cooking, I like to eat, but I don’t like to cook! And since I haven’t been very active lately, I’ve already gained five pounds this month,” I told her.

“Oh honey, I know you’ll like it once you start doing it… and who cares about a few pounds? Look at me,” she replied, and again I wondered who my real mother was.

I was always a very athletic girl and I had a big appetite. Guys always told me I was pretty; I was about five foot seven, and I had blue eyes and blonde hair down to my shoulders. As much as I didn’t want to believe it, I looked a lot like my mom. She was also very pretty, but she was also rather fat; somewhere around 315 pounds. 

Instead of fighting with my mother, I decided to try out the class for a few days and see if I liked it at all. I was pretty desperate to do anything besides come home and just sit around waiting for night to come so I could repeat it all over again…. It was pretty pathetic when you think about it.

The first day of the class was rather dull, but at least there was someone I knew there. Jenny was a senior like me, and she was a chubby girl who seemed to have gained about 25 pounds or so over the summer, (must have been practicing cooking all that time).

We made an Oriental stir-fry, and we all had to try some of each of the student’s and give a rating from one to ten. Most of them were pretty good and I have to admit that I really liked eating the food. 

When people came to try mine, they were astounded. Everyone kept on raving about how great it all tasted, and even the teacher admitted that it was excellent. Now I knew that I had a talent that I did not know about before, and I was actually happy that my mom had enrolled me in the class.

I went home and told both my parents all about it, and they were happy that I found something I liked to do. I even cooked dinner that night, and man did I eat! I was so stuffed but I was proud that I had done something that pleased everyone so much. It wasn’t a sport, but it was almost as good.

The next few classes we started making more tasty things like pastries, and chicken dishes, and oh everything was just so delicious! My newfound ability to cook was making me want to eat more and more. Then one day I noticed that my pants were getting a little snug, and suddenly my feelings about cooking changed. 

“So what are you gonna cook up tonight Sarah?” my mom asked me that same day, and I just scowled at her. “What’s wrong sweetie?” she asked me. 

“I’ve gained ten more pounds this month is what’s wrong!” I replied. My mom came over and sat next to me on the couch. 

“Let me ask you,” she said. “Why is it that you think being a little heavier is so horrible?” 

I thought for a while, then said, “I don’t know… I just do.” It wasn’t a very strong argument on my part.

“Do you like to eat?” she asked.

“Yes, mom you know I love food.”

“Do you think I am not good-looking because I am overweight?”

“No, mom I don’t,” I replied wearily.

“Well if you like to eat and you like to cook, then you shouldn’t let your weight stop you from doing what you want in life.”

I thought about all of this, and though I felt sort of bad about abandoning my fit and athletic lifestyle, what my mom said did make sense. I was also worried about what my friends would say if I happened to gain more weight. But I just figured, hey whatever, real friends will be there no matter what you look like. Besides, Jenny was a pretty popular girl and since she started getting chubby, nothing has changed for her.

Now I was in the mood to cook. I started on our dinner right away, taking out a recipe book that I had gotten from the class. Delicious smells soon filled the house, and shortly after that, delicious tastes were in my mouth and I was filling up on this wonderful food. I even baked a fudge cake with a thick layer of whipped cream on top for desert. It tasted so good that I ate a good portion of it before my parents could get to it.

The next cooking class I sat next to Jenny, and started talking with her, trying to become friends. She told me how she got into cooking, and had been doing it constantly and eating most of the food herself. She said she weighed close to 160 pounds, and was a little embarrassed about it, but she didn’t mind too much.

Over the next few months, I got better and better at cooking and I found that I was eating more than I usually did. All I ever did was cook, whether it was a big dinner, a snack, or some kind of delicious desert; I was always filling up on something.

“Hey, watcha’ got there?” my mom asked me as I was leaning over a steaming pot, cooking an Italian pasta dish with chicken. 

“This is what you asked me to make,” I replied. “No, not the food, that,” she said, poking at my stomach which was poking out of my shirt and spilling over my pants a bit. 

I blushed, “oh, um… I think these clothes shrunk in the wash. I keep telling you we need a new washer and dryer.” 

My mom just laughed and said, “you don’t need to be embarrassed, look at me.”

I hadn’t really even noticed that I had been gaining a considerable amount of weight, but when my mom pointed it out to me, I examined myself in the bathroom before a shower. My stomach was bigger, rounder and softer now, and I was probably a little too big for the shirts I had. I patted my chubby belly and watched it move around and I was mesmerized by it. My pants were a little uncomfortable, and squeezed my thighs, so I quickly took everything off and then got in the shower.

When I got out, I put on a loose t-shirt and some stretchable shorts, then flipped on the TV. I soon got bored with that, and decided to make a sundae. As I ate that, my mind wandered for a while and I realized that it wasn’t just a love for cooking that I had, but even more like a love for food. 

I went to bed early, and sat through the long day at school. Good thing it was my senior year, and I would soon be done. Lunch just didn’t seem to come quick enough, and I even went up for seconds and then dessert.

“Putting on a few, eh Sarah?” Jenny said to me jokingly as I just ate and ate absentmindedly. I laughed and said, “hey, I wouldn’t talk if I were you.” 

Jenny smiled, “I’m proud of this belly. I’m up to 190 pounds now ya know,” she said. 

“Oh yeah? Well that’s only twenty pounds more than me,” I replied and we both laughed.

Even though we were just kidding around with each other, I really didn’t mind gaining weight at all, and I don’t think Jenny did either. I actually was kind of aroused seeing my body slowly get chubbier. 

It was getting towards summertime, and I was still very into cooking, as well as eating and gaining. I still didn’t mind how much I weighed and was proud of my big curvy figure. I weighed about 220 pounds at this point and loved it. Never thought I would ever think that I could be happy being fat, but I was. 

“Have you put any thought into what you want to do after high-school?” my cooking teacher asked Jenny and I one day after class.

I shook my head, “no, not really,” I said. 

“Well how would you like to go into business with me and my husband? We are opening up a restaurant, and I figured you two girls would be perfect for the first cooks that we hire.” 

Me and Jenny looked at each other in excitement. “Of course we will!” I said, and that was the start of our career.

We both loved our jobs and we always got free food, which was great. The first year that I worked there, I reached 300 pounds. A few months after that, my weight inclined about forty more pounds. My mom teased me for a while because I weighed more than she did, but she always told me how great I looked, and I agreed with her. 

Who would have thought that I would actually turn out a lot like her? I know I sure didn’t, but I did take pride in it. 
​


----------



## MySilentAnthem (Nov 12, 2005)

I liked this story. The only problem I saw was that you could have used just a bit more detail and the ending was kind of rushed. Good read though.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice job on the story.

I also agree that the ending was a bit rushed but it's still a very enjoyable tale.

I would've done things a little differently: Start with her as an athlete who's beginning to gain, she gets a warning about her weight from her coach, she doesn't make the cut for her next season on the soccer team and finds her love of cooking and eating instead.

Having her reluctant to gain at first was good and having her parents be cool about gaining was good.

You gave her a fellow girl to gain with, I would've added a boy FA and build a relationship between them.

I would've built up to the girls getting hired as chefs, then explored their continued gaining/love of food with their boyfriends (Yeah, I'd give the other girl a guy too).

Anyway, you still did a nice job and please write again.


Dennis


----------



## Observer (Jun 5, 2006)

Somehow this little gem slipped under our formatting and editing radar. Sorry about that.

The oversight has now been corrected. Even though its entitled to be in the archives I think others might enjoy it as well - includinmg the viewer posts at the bottom. That's why it's in "New Additions" for awhille.

BTW, I did clear up a contradiction to make it clear that all this occurred in her Senior year, so there was no "next year" option.


----------

